
To deliver the worlds best products, you have to have the world contributing - bwagy
https://blog.bwagy.com/to-deliver-the-worlds-best-products-you-have-to-have-the-world-contributing/
======
bwagy
Any unintended consequences of remote working that you've found?

Good or bad.

It certainly is a leap of faith initially but you can make small leaps to get
started.

